# Perfect 10's



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Why can't we post pictures of guys? That's not fair at all.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*8/10.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Cerbs said no men...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

9/10- Love Carmen


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

8/10


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

8/10

Kim Kardashian


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> Cerbs said no men...


WTF! :no:

9/10. 

Hayley from Paramore


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

3/10 she kinda looks like a teenage boy, lol. 










Just for you Stratus


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Candice looks pretty hot in that pic. :hmm:

6.985/10


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

8/10.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

10/10, tbh


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Sure picked the wrong time to come to this thread while eating 0/10


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Cerbs said:


> -Female pictures only plz.


:cuss:

3/10, generic and I'm not a fan of blondes. I like her hands though.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

9/10.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10 she's too flat chested.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Its Megan Fox so anything else below a 10/10 is a no no.

Edit: 9/10

Here is this amazing woman.Shannon Elizabeth


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nadia? 9.5/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9/10 she's pretty overrated tho.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

8/10

This thread is so full of win that it is not even funny.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9/10


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice body and booty but atleast from that angle her face isnt that good so 8/10.

Adriana Lima


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*9/10*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10*'


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

9/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

7.5/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10 face is bleh.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*8/10.*


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9.5/10


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

7/10












~Fallen Angel~ said:


> Why can't we post pictures of guys? That's not fair at all.


Because this is a man's thread.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

2/10 for Mary.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

7.5/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

6/10.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

9/10


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

7/10, a lot of airbrushing there.


----------



## ShocKwf (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

8/10.


----------



## ShocKwf (Apr 23, 2006)

10
Erin Andrews (Y)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

7/10.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

10/10 she hot

More Shannon elizabeth


----------



## ShocKwf (Apr 23, 2006)

8.5/10


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

20/10



Spoiler: jenna


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

8/10


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

7.5/10


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

7/10


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

4/10.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

0/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

2/10


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

8/10. Once again the face is a letdown for your ladies Makavelli.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*7/10.*


----------



## ShocKwf (Apr 23, 2006)

Pics not working.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

8/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

6/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

5/10 not too much of a Paris fan.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is a classic hahaha.

*YO ADRIAN! I DID IT*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*5/10.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

3rd time Louise Glover has appeared in this thread, but I'm not complaining, lol. 

10/10


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

5/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce a 5/10? Seriously? :no:

2/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> *Beyonce a 5/10? Seriously?* :no:
> 
> 2/10


Anything less than a 9 is Criminal I tell ya :sad:

6/10


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Beyonce a 5/10? Seriously? :no:


Beyonce herself I'd give a 7 or 8, but that's not a great picture of her.

4/10.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

8.9/10


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

3,5/10











(soon to be Sharmell Angle)


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

1/10.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

7/10, cute face, great body, but those leopard tattoos really ruin it for me. Suicide Girl?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

8/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

4/10.


----------



## ShocKwf (Apr 23, 2006)

6/10.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

5/10shes ok at best


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7/10 face kills what the boobs created


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

9/10

Great woman, good pic.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

7/10 

I loved her in Fight Club, but I was never too big on her face. Cool chick though.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

8/10










I love her.<3


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10 less hot then she was around mr and mrs smith


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

6.5/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

9/10 She looks pretty good. Whoever she is. 










Sorry for the large pic. Couldn't find a smaller one of this picture. JLH owns.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Meh. she's hot in other pics but this isn't doing it for me.7/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

8.5/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10 Mickies pretty hot


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

9/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

8.4/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

6/10.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9/10


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

8/10

Here is Sarah Brightman. I know she probably wont get a 10/10 but for a woman close to 50 she looks just amazing.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

She's close to 50? That's impressive. 8.5/10


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

9/10

Yea shes 48 actually and still looks hot as hell.

Tracy Brooks


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

9/10 I love her face and her boobs.

Francine:


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

I cant see the picture


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Oh shit haha lol. Me neighter wonder why. I was able to see it when I first posted it. Oh well. It was a good one too. Fuck.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Torrie's a 10, always.










you should know who this is.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

8/10 not digging her face. 










I already know Kim is gonna be either hit or miss with some people, lol.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10 not a fan of the face.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

8/10.


----------



## ShocKwf (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10. Face doesn't look touched at all...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Miss Fox always gets a 10 from me


----------



## ShocKwf (Apr 23, 2006)

That ass, easily a 10.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

9/10


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

9/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

7.5/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

5/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8.5/10


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Damn you guys are to hard on some of these girls. I would hate to see what you would rate normal every day women lol.

9/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Face is too photshopped but normally she's about a 9/10.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

10/10 she hot as hell.

Cmon guys Candice looks hot here.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

She does look great in that pic 9/10


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

V1 Dante said:


> Damn you guys are to hard on some of these girls. I would hate to see what you would rate normal every day women lol.


:lmao

Yeah seriously. Some of them have their faults but most just say "fuck me 10/10" A little hard on them is right lol.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> :lmao
> 
> Yeah seriously. Some of them have their faults but most just say "fuck me 10/10" A little hard on them is right lol.


Yea seeriously lol. Anyways let me see something. Here are some pics of some real normal girls I have been with. I wonder what they will get by the IWC standard lol. I'll do 1 by 1.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

V1 Dante said:


> Yea seeriously lol. Anyways let me see something. Here are some pics of some real normal girls I have been with. I wonder what they will get by the IWC standard lol. I'll do 1 by 1.


Are you the guy in the background? :lmao


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Funkyd said:


> Are you the guy in the background? :lmao


hahaha na that guy is actually mentally ill. A car ran over his head so thats why he looks like that. He has alot of problems because of the car accident he is just kind of slower than other people you know. Nice guy when you get to meet him though.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

V1 Dante said:


> hahaha na that guy is actually mentally ill. A car ran over his head so thats why he looks like that. He has alot of problems because of the car accident he is just kind of slower than other people you know. Nice guy when you get to meet him though.


Awh shit, make me feel bad


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

*10/10*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Easy 10, since you can see her ass if you look close.

EDIT- 8/10


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Is that the chick from fucking Harry Potter lol. Anyways 7/10

Anyways I got a really awesome nude pic of Megan fox where it shows her WHOLE body. Too bad we cant post that.

Anyways enjoy guys


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 all day.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

8/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

6/10.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

10/10.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

7/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

8.5/10


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

1/10


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

How did you get a pic of Sticksy's mom? :hmm:


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

She posed for me.

9/10


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

yukk.. minus 10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Ty Ken for posting that after that pic above u, lol. 

10/10


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

5/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9/10 










I actually know this girl since we talk from time to time.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MakaveliRCW said:


>


9/10 - No way in hell she's a 5 lol.

8/10


----------



## ShocKwf (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 for Christina easy.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Good to see u know whats up Swagg  

7.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 for Jessica


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9/10 for Nicole.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ken Anderson said:


> 5/10


Agree  

I think all these girls that have been posted have been excellent good job everybody no need to think I'm bashing anybody but when I first saw that picture I was thiking that's not my type of woman. Something about her is just not attractive.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Since u didn't post anybody guess I will, lol.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

9/10 nice ass.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

8.4/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

5/10.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Anything less than a 9 wouldn't do her justice 10/10


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

10/10


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

V1 Dante said:


> 9/10 nice ass.


No dude's in the thread please


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

V1 Dante said:


> 10/10


lol 6/10 for Marge


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

9/10 I would do her if I was a cartoon lol.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

:lmao

10/10


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Hot 10/10

Here is a couple more you guys should love. Feel free to play with yourself guys.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Amy Lee is hot but just not in that picture. 4/10

Here is a better one of her.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9/10


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

That's Ayesha Takia and she's awesome..10/10

<keeping the indian chicks theme>


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

9/10


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

2/10

SLOANNNNN!!!


----------

